# Having trouble with Rex Griggs reactor



## # 1 Plant Boy (Feb 9, 2016)

I am running the co2 into a advanced Rex Griggs reactor. It is taking a lot of co2 to drop the pH in the water of my 55 gallon aquarium. The co2 is from a 5lb co2 cylinder and only lasts me 3 months or less. The kh' is 5 dkh. I have also checked for co2 leaks in the system and non were found. I would like to use less co2 to make it last longer. The co2 is going through a bubble counter and there are to many bubbles even to count to help me get down the ph. I would like to be able to monitor how many bubbles are coming out. 

Thanks


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

3 months sounds about right. Just turn down the needle valve to get less bubbles.


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I also have a 55 with basically to the same setup as you. I find a bubble counter is useless in larger tanks, so I have a flow meter in its place.


----------

